# Your Ring



## jonesvilletexas

How do you put on your ring, up or down e.g. the S&C?


----------



## 4thgenPM

Some thoughts on wearing the ring:

Some wear the ring with the points of the compasses facing them to remind them of their obligations.

Some wear it with the compasses pointed out to proclaim their membership to those they meet.

Others wear it with the square & compasses in the direction they last saw them from the Alter. (i.e. WM and PM would wear the points "out" as seen from the East)

Their is no "wrong" way to wear the ring as long as your actions while wearing it do it - and the Fraternity - credit.

Christian D. Moore, PM


----------



## jwardl

"Up" and "Down" are relative terms; would suggest rewording to be more specific. I wear mine with the point of the compasses facing me (i.e. upright from my perspective).


----------



## FairbanksMM1363

I wear mine with the points facing out, but mostly as a sign that it is the correct way, at least it think, to represent our proud fraternity and also a sign of respect to my grandfather since it is his ring that I am wearing. Not to mention those who have come before me and have traversed on ahead of me to meet the grand architect of the universe.


----------



## TCShelton

Down.


----------



## RJS

Down


----------



## Bro Mike

I wear my great uncle's ring, with the points facing out/down.


----------



## rhitland

I have not gotten mine yet and not sure when I will, I have been married 7 years and am just now getting used to that ring. I am not much on jewlery but I will end up with on I am sure. I bought one along time ago and found out my skin does not mix with cheap metal so had to retire it and never went back for another.


----------



## nick1368

wear mine with points facing out


----------



## jackk

wear mine with the points out.


----------



## JTM

open towards me.

i just kind of put it on, though... so sometimes it goes the other way.


----------



## scottmh59

down


----------



## ljlinson1206

I wear mine with the points pointed out for all the world to see.  I voted up, I hope that was right?


----------



## daopqc

What finger do yall wears yalls


----------



## Weldon Cressman

Well, my ring is a "Combo" ring, i.e. MM, 32 SR and Shrine, so thre isn't a S&C showing on top, .. the S&C is on one side.  If I did have a traditional S&C ring, I would wear the ring with the compass legs away from me.  No reason other than I think it would be more recognizable to all who looked at it in that orientation.


----------



## TCShelton

daopqc said:


> What finger do yall wears yalls



Right hand ring finger.


----------



## Wingnut

points toward the tip of my finger... but actually mine is a tattoo.


----------



## ljlinson1206

daopqc said:


> What finger do yall wears yalls



Right Hand Ring Finger


----------



## Blake Bowden

I wear my SR bling on my right hand, 4th finger.


----------



## RedTemplar

I have been taught that, symbolically, a man wears his ring with the points outward to tell the World he is a Mason. He wears it with the points toward him to remind himself that he is a Mason. Most Brothers around my parts wear theirs with to points outward. In my younger days, on several occasions I put my ring in my pocket. It was not right, but it was respectful. Or at least I thought I was at the time. Hopefully my ashlar has become a little smoother over the years.


----------



## pha

The position of one's ring's seems to come down to A brother's personal preference or it was passed on to him by someone that he admires in the fraternity, I personal wear my point's down, but would never tell another Brother he has his on incorrect, I am going to fully accept his reason for wearing it the way he want's, the one main goal that we should all have in common when it come's to wearing our Ring's is to wear them with, *RESPECT, PRIDE AND HONORfor the Oath and Obligation we all have taken BECAUSE REGARDLESS OF "WHAT DIRECTION " we wear them, only our Oath's and Obligation make's us what we proudly proclaim to be, Freemason's*


----------



## Dredd17

compass points down


----------



## Wingnut

or as one of my FMRC buddies says... he wears his so that when it leaves a mark on someone face everyone knows a mason hit him

JUST KIDDING, ITS FUNNY and/or Im a little punchy having to be a work today


----------



## ddreader

down and on left little finger. i think the tatoo. idea is most creative.


----------



## lopezgj

I wear my S&C on my right hand ring finger with the points of the Compass pointing down (away from me).


----------



## PeterLT

I wear mine with the points turned towards me. I was taught there is no right or wrong way, however I can:

- Wear them facing out to show the world that I am a Mason.

- Wear them facing in to remind myself I am a Mason.

It all depends.


----------



## Raven

I wear mine, points down.
"Points on the ground, Points on the ground, Lookin kinda cool with the points on the ground"!!!  :SNC:


----------



## Huw

Some UGLE Brethren do wear S&C rings, but it's not a majority habit over here.

I don't wear one, but if I did then I think I'd probably wear it so that the S&C were the right way up for someone else to see, i.e. the points towards my fingertip.

T & F,

Huw


----------



## James Self

Points out


----------



## Ashton Lawson

I wear mine with the points out. It never really occurred to me to wear it with the points in at me. 

Interesting discussion topic.

-Ashton


----------



## 8thGenerationTexan

i was told by two different long time members that one way shows that a brother was in distress


----------



## turtle

Raven said:


> I wear mine, points down.
> "Points on the ground, Points on the ground, Lookin kinda cool with the points on the ground"!!! :SNC:



LOL>>awesome!


----------



## Ben Rodriguez

I remember once at a pawn shop, trying on a Masonic ring and being questioned/corrected by the profane individual on the other side of the glass: "Are you a Mason?" "You're wearing it the wrong way, I was told the proper way to wear it by a 32nd degree Mason!" - I chuckled and said: "Ok, thanks!"


----------



## peace out

I guess someone voted cause this popped up in my New Post search.  Nonetheless...

At A&M, students who had not graduated yet are encouraged to wear rings with the symbols facing them, and then to turn them around once graduating.


----------



## QPZIL

I've also heard that it should be worn with the points facing toward you if you've never been in the East, and points away from you if you have, so symbolize how you see the S&C in lodge.


----------



## cacarter

Points out.  And thanks to my pointer and middle fingers all being the same size, I can wear my ring on any one of them.  But usually it's on the middle right.  Goes on the left if I wear my Texas Tech class ring.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer

There is no "proper" way to wear the ring.

"Masonry and The Mason," a Texas GL publication, has a passage on the ring.

The ring is not what makes a man a Mason. His behavior is what does it.

In that pamphlet is a brief explanation about how a brother could wear his and why he might wear it that way. Wearing it with the points of the compass pointing toward the end of the ring finger could be done when we want others to know we are Masons. This is typically how I wear mine. Wearing it with the points of the compass pointing toward the base of the hand could be done when we want to remind ourselves of our obligations and that we belong to the Fraternity. I do this when my thoughts and actions are less than stellar, as a reminder that I am a good man trying to a better one.

No matter what, a ring, a bumper sticker, suspenders, ties, hats, pins. fancy aprons or elaborate officers' jewels don't make any of us Masons. The obligation makes us a Mason.
Tim Fleischer
Salado Masonic Lodge #296


----------



## Steve Cumbie

Points out also


----------



## Brother Scott

I wear my S&C down


----------



## tom268

My masonic ring don't have a S&C on it. I have a ring with our lodge emblem, and one for chapter with letters and red crosses.


----------



## jhodgdon

Wingnut said:
			
		

> points toward the tip of my finger... but actually mine is a tattoo.



You gotta post a pic of that!

I wear mine compass points toward my fingertip. I guess it doesn't matter either way.


----------



## Bogey08

I wear my ring with the points of the compass toward me.   That was taught to me by the Brother that originally sponsored me in the lodge.


----------



## Tony Siciliano

Not sure what 'up' and 'down' meant... I wear my ring with the open compass toward my hand.  In fact, this is how we're 'directed' to wear it in the GL of NC.


----------



## Kenneth Lottman

Timothy Fleischer said:
			
		

> There is no "proper" way to wear the ring.
> 
> "Masonry and The Mason," a Texas GL publication, has a passage on the ring.
> 
> The ring is not what makes a man a Mason. His behavior is what does it.
> 
> In that pamphlet is a brief explanation about how a brother could wear his and why he might wear it that way. Wearing it with the points of the compass pointing toward the end of the ring finger could be done when we want others to know we are Masons. This is typically how I wear mine. Wearing it with the points of the compass pointing toward the base of the hand could be done when we want to remind ourselves of our obligations and that we belong to the Fraternity. I do this when my thoughts and actions are less than stellar, as a reminder that I am a good man trying to a better one.
> 
> No matter what, a ring, a bumper sticker, suspenders, ties, hats, pins. fancy aprons or elaborate officers' jewels don't make any of us Masons. The obligation makes us a Mason.
> Tim Fleischer
> Salado Masonic Lodge #296



Very Well said!
 I do believe every once in a while we all need to turn our ring around to remind us of the obligation that we all took!


----------



## M.M.Wood

I have my grandfather's ring, it is from the early 70's and I wear it down.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Points out.

BETA APP


----------



## Brother JC

Never been Installed as Master, so points towards me.


----------



## jwhoff

One brother told me he wears his where he can display the most light.  He considers the compasses as the side of the ring that displays light.

Wears it with the compasses pointing toward him.  Says he displays much more light bouncing it off his slick bald head.  

Sometimes, when he catches the sun just right, you can hardly see him at all with all that light bouncing off that bald head.


----------



## Warrior1256

Down to represent Masonry to others.


----------



## Morris

trysquare said:


> Never been Installed as Master, so points towards me.


Same logic was told to me.


----------



## BigDre357

If I wear my past master ring it is points out but 99.9% of the time I am wearing this


----------



## Tpower31

I was told to wear my ring with the points towards my hand as I haven't been installed as WM. Highest office I have held so far is assistant secretary I've only been in lodge for not quite 2 years 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

I wore my ring with the points facing me not too long after I was raised. While I was visiting a local lodge, I had a  brother ask me was I in distress. I said no, he then said why are you wearing your ring that way.

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A

Travelling Man91 said:


> I wore my ring with the points facing me not too long after I was raised. While I was visiting a local lodge, I had a  brother ask me was I in distress. I said no, he then said why are you wearing your ring that way.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


What?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> What?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


It's seen by some like an upside down flag; a sign of distress


----------



## Ripcord22A

But its not upside down...at least not to the brother and depending on how he has his hand...lol....thats really silly.  Ive met hundreds of Freemasons and never heard that before

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> But its not upside down...at least not to the brother and depending on how he has his hand...lol....thats really silly.  Ive met hundreds of Freemasons and never heard that before
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Neither have I. The way it was explained to me was that wearing the ring points facing you was to remind you of Masonry and its meanings and obligations. Wearing it points facing away was to tell the world that you are a Freemason.


----------



## Bloke

Warrior1256 said:


> Neither have I. The way it was explained to me was that wearing the ring points facing you was to remind you of Masonry and its meanings and obligations. Wearing it points facing away was to tell the world that you are a Freemason.



Yep, heard that too, but also the "upside down ring" statement.... what upsided down means is debated, but for distress i think it is so it looks that way to othets.... kinda reminds me of the pillars, is the left as you enter or leave... ( enter is the common view but its not univetsal and rarely defined)


----------



## Ripcord22A

Bloke said:


> Yep, heard that too, but also the "upside down ring" statement.... what upsided down means is debated, but for distress i think it is so it looks that way to othets.... kinda reminds me of the pillars, is the left as you enter or leave... ( enter is the common view but its not univetsal and rarely defined)


Well in both my jurisdictions the celestial Pillar is to the SW left as he sits facing the WM....


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

I wear mine facing out, as this is the way I was told to wear it. 

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

Bloke said:


> kinda reminds me of the pillars, is the left as you enter or leave... ( enter is the common view but its not univetsal and rarely defined)


I have also heard this one. Here it is considered as you enter.


----------



## appzdude

Out/Down

Sent from my SCH-I605 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## appzdude

Travelling Man91 said:


> I wore my ring with the points facing me not too long after I was raised. While I was visiting a local lodge, I had a  brother ask me was I in distress. I said no, he then said why are you wearing your ring that way.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


It's a ring not a flag! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

appzdude said:


> It's a ring not a flag!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


I understand that. I would love for you to try and convince an entire GL that it doesn't matter what way the ring is worn


----------



## appzdude

Some old goats won't budge! The ring has nothing to do with how we communicate distress. Ask them what they were taught in the MM degree.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

appzdude said:


> Some old goats won't budge! The ring has nothing to do with how we communicate distress. Ask them what they were taught in the MM degree.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


I agree brother. Just informing you that some jurisdictions do it a little different.


----------



## mrpierce17

Points out for me when I came through the inner door and was met by the SD that was all I needed to remind me of the obligation I was about to take ....just ware it proudly & with honor my brothers no right or wrong IMO


----------



## Warrior1256

mrpierce17 said:


> Points out for me when I came through the inner door and was met by the SD that was all I needed to remind me of the obligation I was about to take ....just ware it proudly & with honor my brothers no right or wrong IMO


Totally agree! Great point.


----------

